# Which country do you think has the hottest women?



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Brazil and Ukraine.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

brazil


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Brazil and Columbia.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lebanon.

i dare you to come here, look at them, and disagree


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Sweden, Australia and New Zealand. Have to throw the US in there b/c some of my favourites are from there.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

UK, Germany, Austria, Iceland, Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Switzerland. Nothing beats blonde Germanic/Saxon/Nordic women.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Any country that has latina chicks has the hottest chicks IMO.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brazil.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

The USA.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Walls said:


> Brazil and Columbia.


This man knows whats up.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Lebanon.
> 
> i dare you to come here, look at them, and disagree


I wouldn't doubt it, I had hundreds of Lebanese chicks in my High School and man I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

England (lol)


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

LOL at England

Italy
France
Czech Republic
Scandinavia


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm a sucker for a hot english accent.

Not really sure on the hot chick to ugly chick ratio, but Brazil's got some hotties.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

TKOK! said:


> I'm a sucker for a hot english accent.
> 
> Not really sure on the hot chick to ugly chick ratio, but *Brazil's got some hotties*.


Some? please...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

australia


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Habanos said:


> LOL at England
> 
> ItalyFrance
> Czech Republic
> Scandinavia


THank you ^^

But seriously, I think asian women are beautiful. IF you ask me to pick one country I'd say Japan. (more cute than hot maybe but still)


----------



## Scavo (Jun 26, 2011)

India and Croatia.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I forgot about Czech women, some beauties over there.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

Sweden.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lol @ people saying england or anywhere in the uk.


i'll go egypt, tunisia and italian.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> Any country that has latina chicks has the hottest chicks IMO.


Gonna have to strongly agree with this.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I've seen mega fit birds every country I've been to. On countries I've only been to I'd have to say Croatia, I was there in August and i had like a constant hard on.

Sweden would probably be my guess though.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Joshi said:


> THank you ^^
> 
> But seriously, I think asian women are beautiful. IF you ask me to pick one country I'd say Japan. (more cute than hot maybe but still)


Japan women can go either way some are not bad especially the ones that are kinda chubby and some can be downright ugly and anorexic.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Every country has hot women. I'll go with USA because it has the most variety. After all, who wants to eat Indian every night?


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> Japan women can go either way some are not bad especially the ones that are kinda chubby and some can be downright ugly and anorexic.


Same can be said for every country in the world but i agree that japanese women have more extremes expecially by the western point of view.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

brazil, and finland/norway/iceland etc


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Striketeam said:


> I forgot about Czech women, some beauties over there.


And mega sluts too. I've heard they're horny bitches.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Canada.


----------



## The Phenominal One (Feb 19, 2005)

South Africa,Japan or France...


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

The Samoan islands, Fiji, Borneo, Antarctica, any 'underground' country I can think of etc etc.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Brazil & Czech Republic. Oh, and Holland.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

England has been taken over by an influx of beautiful Polish girls, so i'll have to say Poland. I also find Irish (Northern and Republic) girls irresistable, partly due to their accents. England is generally low standard when it comes to women, although I must say that some of the half African/English girls in my city are stunning. South American girls (Mexican and Brazilian) also make the list because of their amazing curves, got to have tits, hips, ass and thighs!


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Lol at America mocking the English, higher rate of obesity anyone?


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

any asian country. asian women >>>>>>> all


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

P.Smith said:


> Lol at America mocking the English, higher rate of obesity anyone?


Very true statement, however, we're not far behind as a nation. The Western hemisphere is generally full of fat fucks.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

P.Smith said:


> Lol at America mocking the English, higher rate of obesity anyone?


what does that have to do with ANYTHING :|


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Hiplop said:


> what does that have to do with ANYTHING :|


Well how many fatties do you find hot?

Approximately 99% of American people are fat, the rest are anorexic.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Joshi said:


> Same can be said for every country in the world but i agree that japanese women have more extremes expecially by the western point of view.


Not Brazil women, or Latina's in general are smokin', even when they're not that hot, they're far from ugly.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Brazil.

If you compare their playboy magazine to any other country's playboy, you'll find that they have the hottest selection of bunnies, cover girls, and some random naked chics and damn all chics there got DAT ASS.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> I forgot about Czech women, some beauties over there.


Czechmate. I'm with him.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Scott_90 said:


> The USA.


Not that America has ugly ass women but I find that American women are too fake....You can walk up the streets of Brazil and find a shitload of attractive chicks who are naturally beautiful.

Ukraine, Russia, Sweden, etc. has naturally pretty ladies as well, imo.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Roger Rabbit said:


> any asian country. asian women >>>>>>> all


Nope.




















NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING, beats Nordic/Germanic blondes.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> Lol at America mocking the English, higher rate of obesity anyone?












Get a brain moran! go USA!11


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's hot but nothing like... 














































IMO ofcourse


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Czech. Maybe its just the accent but fuck they could talk me into nearly anything.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Ukraine, USA, France, Sweden and Russia.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

English accents are pretty amazing.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Pick any of the Latin American countires


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Pick any of the Latin American countires


Even Guatemala dude? No offense to any Guatemalan posters, but I have never seen even a decent looking girl from there.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Probably Sweden.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Even Guatemala dude? No offense to any Guatemalan posters, but I have never seen even a decent looking girl from there.


Gonna go with Venezuela.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Even Guatemala dude? No offense to any Guatemalan posters, but I have never seen even a decent looking girl from there.












I think every country has a least a few.


----------



## 6789 (Oct 9, 2006)

Not that I have been around the world but I must say that Swedish and Finnish chicks are the hottest. So many super hot blondes walking the streets there!

American chicks are pretty damn good, I was in NY/DC area and they seemed pretty forward with everything.. Aussie chicks are pretty hot as well, but its hard to compared when it's your home country. I have been to Japan and I guess that depends on what you prefer lol.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jobbed_Out said:


> I think every country has a least a few.


Not bad not bad. I never mind being proved wrong with pics . But if I had to go with a Latin American country that has the best women, it would be Brazil & Argentina.

Argentina:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Redeadening's Lebanon. Wowzers. srsly.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Scandinavian countries, especially Sweden.

Eastern European countries (Russia, Ukraine, Poland etc.)

Italy, Spain.

Sweden is probably the best though. 

Personally, I don't find Brazilian, Colombian, Latino girls sexy as European girls.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Roger Rabbit said:


> any asian country. asian women >>>>>>> all


Yeah, I'll go with that. There are beautiful people everywhere though.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

PuroresuPride18 said:


>


That is a child.

Seriously.


----------



## Have a nice day (Sep 13, 2009)

brazil


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

The middle east has a ton of smoking hot chicks! Serious.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Czech Republic and Germany.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Thailand!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Either Brazil, Italy or France. Italy however has the best full figured women.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

We do.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

I like the girls where I stay at.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Russia, mmmm women with mustaches


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Brazil got some bootilicious woman though. I want to see some pics. Lol...


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

PuroresuPride18 said:


>


pretty sure that's a Uruguayan flag painted on the face of the last girl.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

DR JUPES said:


> pretty sure that's a Uruguayan flag painted on the face of the last girl.


LOL You're right. Didn't realize it. In fairness though, Argentines & Uruguayans are so similar in culture, heritage, etc. they're hard to tell apart. They're practically the same nation in a way. Kind of like Austria/Germany, Russia/Ukraine, and to a certain extent US/Canada (I'm going to shit for that one).


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, it would have to be a multicultural country like Australia (home) or USA, mostly for the white gals. I can’t hack accents from the UK. Any other answer gets a big lol from me.




CamillePunk said:


> Every country has hot women. I'll go with USA because it has the most variety. After all, who wants to eat Indian every night?


 Who wants to eat Indian any night? Yuck. I’d help myself to a serving of Lara Dutta, though.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

somalia


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i like france, but the asses usually aren't big enough.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Not that America has ugly ass women *but I find that American women are too fake*....You can walk up the streets of Brazil and find a shitload of attractive chicks who are naturally beautiful.
> 
> Ukraine, Russia, Sweden, etc. has naturally pretty ladies as well, imo.


I don't know what part of The US you're talking about(probably parts of California, or the media portrayal). The truth is that the majority of The US, you'll find that a lot of the women are pretty damn natural(a lot less spray tan, plastic surgery is extremely rare, the women are more likely to have their natural hair color, less clown makeup, etc.)

With the media portraying that fakeness as beauty, I think that the levels of "fake" women are going up a bit, though. That's a damn shame


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm jealous of anyone who lives in Central Europe, Italy and Spain on here. From traveling around Europe, not only is everyone in that region hot, there's not a fatty in sight. I'm sick of all the fat slobs in this country. 

Special mention to the Irish because of the accent. I still think about this one girl I hooked up with while over there even several months later because this Irish girl was that awesome and that sexy.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Columbia / Brazil.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Italy/Spain/Canada?Greece...Atleast from what I've seen personally


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Not bad not bad. I never mind being proved wrong with pics . But if I had to go with a Latin American country that has the best women, it would be Brazil & Argentina.
> 
> Argentina:




The only hot one is the middle one.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Iraq


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

The Principality of Sealand


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Swedish girls are the hottest but Australia gets a mention too


----------



## KingofMetalFIN (Nov 24, 2011)

Swedish girls are awesome. And my home country, Finland have awesome girls too.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

WWF said:


> England (lol)


:lmao

you made me spat out my drink

But I'll say Ethiopian chicks and Brazil and France.


----------



## PoisonGodmachine (Mar 8, 2006)

Usually, countries with cultural miscegenation (mixture of different cultures) have the hottest girls. 

In Brazil, we have a lot of this. Mixture of black, european, japanese, native... 

In Japan, the girls don't have big booties, but if you mix... we get Brazilians like Sabrina Sato and Carol Nakamura, with the pretty japanese face, but the tanned bodies and the big asses. 

We have blondes with the european faces, but the curvy latina bodies. 

Colombia has a lot of that too. 
USA also, but not as much. In the US, there are people from a lot of different nationalities, but they hardly mix.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

PoisonGodmachine said:


> Usually, countries with cultural miscegenation (mixture of different cultures) have the hottest girls.
> 
> In Brazil, we have a lot of this. Mixture of black, european, japanese, native...
> 
> ...


Interesting. I find area's that are 99 percent Caucasian have the sexiest women.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> somalia


This also


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Slovakia

Trust me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

What the fuck is wrong with English chicks?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> What the fuck is wrong with English chicks?


Most are overweight, a lot are borderline obese, many have really bad teeth, beady eyes and glass shattering accents (apart from middle class girls from the south). Using a few celebrities as an example is an irrelavant point, aren't the majority of young famous women stunningly beautiful as a rule?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> Most are overweight, a lot are borderline obese, many have really bad teeth, beady eyes and glass shattering accents (apart from middle class girls from the south). Using a few celebrities as an example is an irrelavant point, aren't the majority of young famous women stunningly beautiful as a rule?


LMAO


There are women like that in a lot of places. How stupid to pretend it's just mostly English women and a lot of the pics in this thread are not just some random chicks and the ones who are were rather ugly, for the most part.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> There are women like that in a lot of places. How stupid to pretend it's just mostly English women and a lot of the pics in this thread are not just some random chicks and the ones who are were rather ugly, for the most part.


It's not stupid to 'pretend', I've travelled a lot, and let me tell you, women from other European countries take far better care of themselves than our women do. Yeah, every country has its' share of munters, nothings perfect, but just remember that Britain is a tiny island with years of widespread inbreeding, genetics are inferior over here. In mainland Europe people could spread around a lot easier before the options to use modern forms of transport were available, meaning less inbreeding and therefore a widespread gene pool. You tend to find the most isolated areas have the worst genetic codes, *generally*.

By the way, Layla is half Morrocan and therefore not fully English, Cheryl Cole has also had a ton of work done over the years, you should have seen the state of her in the early 2000's.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Aside from a few exceptions, most English women I have seen are really ugly. Yes, it's like that in a lot of places but there seems to be a disproportionate amount of ugly women in the UK. I've seen interviews and read them as well from a lot of bands that I like that say the same thing.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Walls said:


> Aside from a few exceptions, most English women I have seen are really ugly. Yes, it's like that in a lot of places but there seems to be a disproportionate amount of ugly women in the UK. I've seen interviews and read them as well from a lot of bands that I like that say the same thing.


We are an ugly nation as whole, years of cousin fucking in tiny communities has done us. Large parts of the south east of England were marshlands for hundreds of years, this caused these areas to commit copious amounts of incest. Wales is made up by the original brits who were forced across the border by the saxons, they've all been forced into the 'brotherly love' mentality up until the past hundred years where it's changed (maybe not... :side


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Latina women that walk around on beaches (probably Brazil or Miami)



















Women with french accents are insanely hot too


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> It's not stupid to 'pretend', I've travelled a lot, and let me tell you, women from other European countries take far better care of themselves than our women do. Yeah, every country has its' share of munters, nothings perfect, but just remember that Britain is a tiny island with years of widespread inbreeding, genetics are inferior over here. In mainland Europe people could spread around a lot easier before the options to use modern forms of transport were available, meaning less inbreeding and therefore a widespread gene pool. You tend to find the most isolated areas have the worst genetic codes, *generally*.
> 
> By the way, Layla is half Morrocan and therefore not fully English, Cheryl Cole has also had a ton of work done over the years, you should have seen the state of her in the early 2000's.



Yeah, it is stupid to pretend. You don't know most of the female English population. Sure, you can go outside and find a bunch of nasty slobs in your town, but so can I, yet people have listed Canadian women as one of the hottest. Not saying there aren't hot females around, but people can only really judge by the ones they run into on the streets of their city, as opposed to every single women in the country. 

There are places where women have particular features that are much more attractive than in other places but I just find it stupid when people say the majority of women from a certain place are *insert labels* when they haven't even met most of the women and just judge from the beasts in their town.

I am not saying that there aren't fat, nasty brits out there, but there are fat, nasty people everywhere, far worse than any Susan Boyle. 

All just opinions, I suppose. I think Ukrainian women and Brazilian women are beautiful based on family, friends and celebrities, but it's not to say there aren't fat, ugly broads in these areas.

Then again, places like North America have awful eating habits and are lazier.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> *Yeah, it is stupid to pretend. You don't know most of the female English population. Sure, you can go outside and find a bunch of nasty slobs in your town, but so can I, yet people have listed Canadian women as one of the hottest. Not saying there aren't hot females around, but people can only really judge by the ones they run into on the streets of their city, as opposed to every single women in the country.
> 
> There are places where women have particular features that are much more attractive than in other places but I just find it stupid when people say the majority of women from a certain place are *insert labels* when they haven't even met most of the women and just judge from the beasts in their town.*
> I am not saying that there aren't fat, nasty brits out there, *but there are fat, nasty people everywhere, far worse than any Susan Boyle.*
> ...


The first bolded part has no relevance seeing as I grew up in Norfolk (on the south east coast), moved to Cambridgeshire (in the south), worked for a long time in Durham (north east) and currently reside in Leicester (midlands). I have also travelled the depth and breadth of this country as a loyal football supporter, trust me, there isn't much left for me to see, and let me tell you, this a country with a low standard in beauty. 

Take in the history lesson I gave you and add the fact that since the 60's this country has been afforded a lot of freedom and privilage which has led to widespread gluttony. Many eastern European countries have only broke out of communism within the last 25 years or so, a lot of these countries suffer severe poverty unlike England which has a luxurious benefits system. It's not a wild idea to convey that most european women are in better physical condition compared to their British counterparts.

Second bolded part, i've already previously stated that I travel a lot across Europe, I've also admitted that their are ugly people everywhere (where did I say otherwise?), hence the line *'Yeah, every country has its' share of munters, nothings perfect'*, but this doesn't change the fact that other countries I've visited have a higher ratio of stunners to munters. There is nowhere in my country that is on this level. In this thread I've only given my opinions on the nations of women who I am familar with (not familiar enough in some cases), so there's nothing to 'pretend' about. I'm extremely fortunate that I've been able to visit a lot of places that most will never have the chance too.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Yeah, it is stupid to pretend. You don't know most of the female English population. Sure, you can go outside and find a bunch of nasty slobs in your town, but so can I, yet people have listed Canadian women as one of the hottest. Not saying there aren't hot females around, but people can only really judge by the ones they run into on the streets of their city, as opposed to every single women in the country.
> 
> There are places where women have particular features that are much more attractive than in other places but I just find it stupid when people say the majority of women from a certain place are *insert labels* when they haven't even met most of the women and just judge from the beasts in their town.
> 
> ...


The obesity rates of British women are the highest in all of Europe, though.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-quarter-classed-obese.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Just sayin'.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Lebanon.
> 
> i dare you to come here, look at them, and disagree


This. I'm part Lebanese and the Lebanese girls I know are some of the most beautiful girls I've ever seen.

Next is Australia, Aussie chicks are fucking hot too  and because I live here and was born here so I have never been anywhere else to comment on the woman over there.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Canada, New Zealand, Italy.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I noticed that a lot of mixed British/Black women are hot. 
http://www.e4.com/media/HlYARZr33XlWLDRMjSDrL5.jpg
http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/3900000/Annie-being-human-3972991-640-439.jpg


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

AndreBaker said:


> Cheryl Cole has also had a ton of work done over the years, you should have seen the state of her in the early 2000's.







Still attractive.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I think that woman off 'my tram experience' proved that Britain wins this one.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> I noticed that a lot of mixed British/Black women are hot.
> http://www.e4.com/media/HlYARZr33XlWLDRMjSDrL5.jpg
> http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/3900000/Annie-being-human-3972991-640-439.jpg


Mixed raced girls are awesome, although your link didn't work for me...



haribo said:


> Mixed race girls are the best, breed them shitty genes out.
> 
> Still attractive.


I was thinking more on these lines...










That shit's like night and day, I certainly wouldn't go near that monstrosity.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> The first bolded part has no relevance seeing as I grew up in Norfolk (on the south east coast), moved to Cambridgeshire (in the south), worked for a long time in Durham (north east) and currently reside in Leicester (midlands). I have also travelled the depth and breadth of this country as a loyal football supporter, trust me, there isn't much left for me to see, and let me tell you, this a country with a low standard in beauty.
> 
> Take in the history lesson I gave you and add the fact that since the 60's this country has been afforded a lot of freedom and privilage which has led to widespread gluttony. Many eastern European countries have only broke out of communism within the last 25 years or so, a lot of these countries suffer severe poverty unlike England which has a luxurious benefits system. It's not a wild idea to convey that most european women are in better physical condition compared to their British counterparts.
> 
> Second bolded part, i've already previously stated that I travel a lot across Europe, I've also admitted that their are ugly people everywhere (where did I say otherwise?), hence the line *'Yeah, every country has its' share of munters, nothings perfect'*, but this doesn't change the fact that other countries I've visited have a higher ratio of stunners to munters. There is nowhere in my country that is on this level. In this thread I've only given my opinions on the nations of women who I am familar with (not familiar enough in some cases), so there's nothing to 'pretend' about. I'm extremely fortunate that I've been able to visit a lot of places that most will never have the chance too.



I honestly can't facepalm enough.

I don't know why you bother to argue. For one, this entire thread is OPINION. You posted chicks you think are hot, I think they aren't that great.

Quite acting like I said English chicks are the hottest things on earth. My argument was simply that I disagreed with people saying that all/most English ladies are ugly. You don't know all/most. I don't give a shit how much you traveled, YOU DO NOT KNOW ALL/MOST WOMEN. Does England have a higher ratio of uglies? There is a possibility, but I haven't looked up any sort of stats, which are all just opinions, anyways, so stop getting a sore asshole over an OPINION. There are some very attractive English women. Not every single one of them looks like your mother.



TheCelticRebel said:


> The obesity rates of British women are the highest in all of Europe, though.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-quarter-classed-obese.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> Just sayin'.


Being fat doesn't mean a woman is ugly. Way to be ignorant.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I honestly can't facepalm enough.
> 
> I don't know why you bother to argue. For one, this entire thread is OPINION. You posted chicks you think are hot, I think they aren't that great.
> 
> Quite acting like I said English chicks are the hottest things on earth. My argument was simply that I disagreed with people saying that all/most English ladies are ugly. You don't know all/most. I don't give a shit how much you traveled, YOU DO NOT KNOW ALL/MOST WOMEN. Does England have a higher ratio of uglies? There is a possibility, but I haven't looked up any sort of stats, which are all just opinions, anyways, so stop getting a sore asshole over an OPINION. There are some very attractive English women. Not every single one of them looks like your mother.


Bullshit, you asked 'what the fuck is wrong with English women', I gave you plenty of factual and historical reasons in reply, yet you facepalm? You've obviously been facepalming way to fucking hard if your tiny little brain can't digest simple facts. I am English, you are from North America, what possible opinion could you have? Guess they make telescopes real good these days, huh? All you can possibly go by is pictures and television, I have real everyday life experience, ffs! 

If you dig English chicks, good for you, I couldn't care less, but don't don't try and make out that those who are English can't tell you how bad obesity and dental care is in their own country. These things are not subjective or down to opinion. Then there's dress sense, go google the word chav, you will get a clear sense of how a large majority of people in my country dress, act and behave.

To turn your argument around, you say that I can't have an opinion on how ugly English girls might be because I don't know them all, then how can you have an opinion that their attractive at all? In future don't ask questions when you know you're not going to get the answer you want. Everyone disagrees with you? Then they must be wrong!


----------



## The Mercenary (Aug 7, 2006)

Sweden!


----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)

America, for their ridiculously dark-skinned women who are healthy unlike in africa (or else i would have chosen africa for having more plentiful dark-skinned women), dark-skinned women such as...


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm guessing everyone saying Latin American countries has never seen what most of those bitches look like after getting married.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao people are actually arguing in this thread? like Cat said, its all opinion so I really don't see what the point of arguing with one another is, you won't change someone's opinion on a subject like this because it depends on someones tastes.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Cerbs said:


> I'm guessing everyone saying Latin American countries has never seen what most of those bitches look like after getting married.


You could say that about any woman who gets married, to be fair.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao people are actually arguing in this thread? like Cat said, its all opinion so I really don't see what the point of arguing with one another is, you won't change someone's opinion on a subject like this because it depends on someones tastes.


Nobody's arguing with her over her preferences, she asked an open question ('what the fuck is wrong with English women?') and didn't like the honest answers she got in return. If she thinks English chicks are hot, no one's going to change her mind, but she shouldn't ask questions which she obviously won't like the answer to. Simple as.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

a lot of the unoppressed middle eastern chicks around here are fine not gonna single out a country since most of them are actually born in America anyway. answer is Brazil though.

I agree with redead on Lebanese women though.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao people are actually arguing in this thread? like Cat said, its all opinion so I really don't see what the point of arguing with one another is, you won't change someone's opinion on a subject like this because it depends on someones tastes.


People arguing over opinions?

This never happens.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

AndreBaker said:


> You could say that about any woman who gets married, to be fair.


Um, no. Not like those women. It doesn't help either they all seem to want at least 5 children and the majority of them believe the man should provide for them which eventually turns them into fat, lazy sloths.

They can all seem to cook like a motherfucker though, I'll give them that. You settle down with a latina, your ass is getting FED. I mean, so is she... but what the hell. You're not typically going to find a lot of Eastern European chicks that have no problem cooking for your ass every single night.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

cerbs way to be open minded and never ever stereotyping!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Cerbs said:


> Um, no. Not like those women. It doesn't help either they all seem to want at least 5 children and the majority of them believe the man should provide for them which eventually turns them into fat, lazy sloths.
> 
> They can all seem to cook like a motherfucker though, I'll give them that. You settle down with a latina, your ass is getting FED. I mean, so is she... but what the hell. You're not typically going to find a lot of Eastern European chicks that have no problem cooking for your ass every single night.


Most English women also tend to let themselves go once they've birthed a child or two, there's definitely a general lack of self respect in English women.

Polish and lithunanian chicks are very submissive and love to cook for their men, values in those countries are quite prehistoric, men go to work, women raise children and cook, etc, although I'm sure these values will change within the next twenty years as our (England) way off life infiltrates their lands. Can't speak for the rest of Eastern Europe though. Women who are great cooks are definitely a decent long term investment, i'll give you that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> You could say that about any woman who gets married, to be fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody's arguing with her over her preferences, she asked an open question ('what the fuck is wrong with English women?') and didn't like the honest answers she got in return. If she thinks English chicks are hot, no one's going to change her mind, but she shouldn't ask questions which she obviously won't like the answer to. Simple as.



lmao are you 'special'? I am not raging over fucking opinions, I thought it was just stupid how you generalize an entire group of women, as if you have seen them all and they are all collectively ugly. I find that a little unfair and I said a few times it is all a matter of opinion but you seem to have a huge stick up your asshole and insist on arguing about it and thinking your opinion is a fact just because you think you have travelled more than anyone. Just shut up already, I think your assessment is unfair but it's all an opinion.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Honestly, you guys are amazing. You're able to argue over fucking nothing for several pages.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

There are good looking people everywhere. It isn't limited to one country. This is ridiculous.


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

France, obviously.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> lmao are you 'special'? I am not raging over fucking opinions, I thought it was just stupid how you generalize an entire group of women, as if you have seen them all and they are all collectively ugly. I find that a little unfair and I said a few times it is all a matter of opinion but you seem to have a huge stick up your asshole and insist on arguing about it and thinking your opinion is a fact just because you think you have travelled more than anyone. Just shut up already, I think your assessment is unfair but it's all an opinion.


If this is your entire issue then you really need to read back through my posts. I never said England doesn't have beautiful women, of curse it fucking does. My point was that there are a fuck load of women in this country who are happy to let themselves go due to the comforts they've been afforded (child benefits including free housing, negating the need to stay in shape or keep a tidy appearance, no need for partners or work, etc) by our benefits system, general freedom, fast food culture and years of having a closed gene pool. You asked a question, I gave you solid reasons as to why people may think this way. Simple as (you). Ratio, learn that fucking word, dunce. If I tell you that England has a ratio of four munters to one beautiful woman, does that mean there are no beautiful English women? Of course it doesn't. It's just that in my experience (greater than yours) there are a higher ratio of beautiful women in certain eastern european countries than their are in England. Fucking wars you're hard work, information must sink into your brain like a game of kerplunk.

If you think my assesment's unfair then why ask the question? I would have said absolutely fuck all if you'd just said, 'I think English women are hot', but you didn't. I saw an open question, answered it, yet you don't like the answer. Yes it's all down to opinion, but how can you have a well balanced one when you reside in North America. If it's unfair for me, a Brit, to have opinions on the attractiveness of English women as a whole, then how can you justify having one from thousands of miles away? If you'd just said, 'ok that's fine, but I still find English women hot', then the conversation would have been over, yet you had to try and pick at things you have absolutely zero understanding of.

Like you said, it's all a matter of opinions, you have some and you're entitled to them, nobody thinks you're wrong (or atleast shouldn't) for finding whatever proportion of English women you've seen as hot. Just don't try and tell other people with more experience that they don't know what they're talking about. You were the one who started this by telling me my opinions were unfounded. This is fucking tiresome, you are fucking tiresome.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eastern European women are the best, the accent makes them even better


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

The Polish women in Southampton are very nice to look at the majority of the time


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Lebanese girls are hot

As well as Dominican girls are so fuckin hot


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm speaking strictly from celebrities and what I've seen with models and whatnot, but girls from the UK are my favorite.

Of course, this is just from magazines and media.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Hiplop said:


> cerbs way to be open minded and never ever stereotyping!


Alright, CANADIAN. Move your ass down here where the Latin Americans constitute half the fucking population and tell me again just how inaccurate and stereotyping I'm being about them.


----------



## My Username (Nov 24, 2011)

asian countries by far


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm late to this party, but French women who can speak a bit of broken English make my heart melt.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

My Username said:


> asian countries by far


Those bitches are ugly. All flat faced and no asses too I bet.


----------



## My Username (Nov 24, 2011)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Those bitches are ugly. All flat faced and no asses too I bet.


lol opinions. im sure im not the only one who thinks they're gorgeous


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

American.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Cuban girls are actually pretty hot especially the ones with asses and breasts


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Polen


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Brazilian girls too and Venezuelan girls


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

But my type is Dominican though


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Any one else have a type?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

some welsh women are fine 8*D


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

But in all seriousness Mexican women are pretty hot still


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

My Username said:


>


OMG, this bitch is a fucking moron. :lmao 

Making a video response to anyone as unbelievably stupid as that chick from UCLA who did the "Asians in the library" video is strike 1, not cleaning your filthy ass room before doing it is strike 2, but over-analyzing the use of "***********" as if it is anything other than something ignorant she pulled straight out of her little racist ass is just WTF.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

If I had to go Asian, I would say Filipino girls are hot then


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

Personal favourite would be Japan. England, Russia and Holland are pretty great as well.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Phillipines, India, and surprisingly, Taiwan.


----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

I´m not very into asian girls :S
The Eastern European girls are quite hot, but the French accent it´s...
As spanish myself, i can say we have a lot of hot girls here. The problem is, some of the hotter ones are "canis"(i think it´s an equivalent of "white trash")


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Portuguese girls are actually pretty hot, the ones from Portugal are, they have asses lol and tits


----------

